
Ask HN: Database schema with more than 100 tables – where can I find some? - samblr
I am looking for database schemas with many tables (&gt;100 tables). Where can I find them ? I am currently using mysql and havent done serious database design. So interested in looking at samples with ER diagrams.<p>Although sportsdb.org has large number of tables - it has foreign key relation missing in its create scripts.<p>edit: Replaced &#x27;&gt;&#x27; with more than in title.
======
cauterized
What do you expect to learn from this hypothetical sample database?

In my experience, a DB with hundreds of tables doesn't usually model its data
any differently from one with a few dozen tables. It just has a couple dozen
topical clusters of a dozen or so related tables, instead of just a few
clusters of a dozen or so related tables.

~~~
samblr
I agree on your view the modelling more or less remains the same (but with
more topical-clusters interconnected). But I haven't seen such schemas at work
before (most with 15 tables).

The (big) examples of such I believe adds to elasticity of what/how something
is - in our perception - for example I view schemas as sort of a large tree
where each branch grows on every (1:n, 1:1 ..) relations. Some branches
converge. Some are isolated branches. This sort of made me curious to search
for database schemas with large number of tables.

Sorry if my answer doesnt make sense - a short answer would be - if I want to
write good c code - I would be probably look into linux\kernel source. I vouch
not much can wrong from there.

------
mtmail
Magento 1.7 has over 300 tables, see
[http://www.magereverse.com/](http://www.magereverse.com/) Magento 2.x has
probably even more. You can download the software including a demo store
[https://www.magentocommerce.com/download](https://www.magentocommerce.com/download)

~~~
samblr
Thank you

------
lucb1e
Care2x has quite a few tables if I remember correctly, but I don't remember if
it was over 100.

------
tenken
Any large drupal7 site.

~~~
cauterized
Although probably not a good model for sane relational data modeling.

